# ROD'S DESIGNS custom upholstery



## Johnny_mumbles

Rods designs does top of the line custom ulphostery. Here are some pics of some of there work, ill will post more pics soon. 

Contact
Art Rodriguez
(847) 623-1173
Tell him you saw it on LAYITLOW!!!


----------



## chicaddi

looks nice but bigger pics would be nice


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Feb 28 2010, 12:35 AM~16746629
> *looks nice but bigger pics would be nice
> *



Thanx... yea, i will be posting more pics hopefully on monday... sorry guys..


----------



## touchdowntodd

where in northern IL?

i need someone to put my new dearborn seat covers on and fix a few springs and the foam if hes reasonable


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 28 2010, 08:34 PM~16752816
> *where in northern IL?
> 
> i need someone to put my new dearborn seat covers on and fix a few springs and the foam if hes reasonable
> *



He's in Waukegan, IL Hit him up,


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Feb 26 2010, 06:21 PM~16735876
> *Rods designs does top of the line custom ulphostery. Here are some pics of some of there work, ill will post more pics soon.
> 
> Contact
> Art Rodriguez
> (847) 623-1173
> Tell him you saw it on LAYITLOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry bout the pics guys.....
I will be posting more pics tomorrow sometime, so check back in guys.... and yes they will be BIGGER pics this time... i hope..lol :happysad:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Art Rodriguez
847-623-1123
Waukegan, IL


----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

More picks coming soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Mar 2 2010, 08:02 PM~16775397
> *More picks coming soon...:thumbsup:
> *



more PICS soon


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Art Rodriguez
847-623-1173
waukegan, IL


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Mar 2 2010, 03:35 PM~16774005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: BADASS HOMIE


----------



## martinez7990

more pic soon .............
_____________________________
Link Building


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719

Looks nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2010, 10:40 AM~17015891
> *Looks nice homie :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## porky79

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 26 2010, 03:56 PM~17308143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR DA SHOP.. GOOD PPLS HOMIES


----------



## backyard64

ttt


porky79 said:


> TTT FOR DA SHOP.. GOOD PPLS HOMIES


----------



## S.S. Rider




----------



## S.S. Rider




----------



## S.S. Rider

TTT to my homie Andy and Rods designs with that stunning 64 Impala :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper

:inout: work looks good... might give them a try


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Can they make pink lap belts with lift release?let me know how much I need 4


----------



## backyard64

jullanos is the place for belts try em if not give us a call at the shop 847-623-1173


86bluemcLS said:


> Can they make pink lap belts with lift release?let me know how much I need 4


----------



## backyard64

early bump for da shop


----------



## OG_HOODLUM

The flag headliner is badass


----------



## backyard64

:thumbsup:


OG_HOODLUM said:


> The flag headliner is badass


----------



## Joker_AfterHours

Looking to redo the interior on my 69 buick riviera, what kind of pricing for full interior?


----------



## backyard64

for pricing you would have to call the shop ask for Art Rodriguez the waukegan number is 847-623-1173 and we just open a new new shop out by volo auto museum the number there is 847-409-4458


Joker_AfterHours said:


> Looking to redo the interior on my 69 buick riviera, what kind of pricing for full interior?
> View attachment 556792


----------



## rods48

1948 stock door


----------



## rods48

just finished this nice 48


----------



## Matthew144

Ohh guys its amazing.......... I never ever see the interior like this. Is all of these cars are build only for display or they are in market for sell. I love the first car which have red interior. Unique work with fabric. Its impressive thanks for sharing. Hope guys you will continue this thread and post more good stuff like that.


----------



## LIL MURPHY

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## rods48

Thanks, most of the car we do are drivers and not for sale cars.do plan to put up more pics.


----------



## rods48




----------



## rods48

Marios terminator caprice, liquid metal vinyl with black ultrasuede and double diamond stitching.


----------



## green reaper

From the looks on pics, the quality looks good but the quoted price you guys gave me just for front and back seats in vinyl/suede Was way outrageous :inout:


----------



## rods48

sorry you didnt like our prices.in our area we are not the highest priced nor the lowest but you get what you pay for.


----------



## green reaper

rods48 said:


> sorry you didnt like our prices.in our area we are not the highest priced nor the lowest but you get what you pay for.


You certainly get what you pay for at a "HOT ROD" price. :thumbsup:


----------



## rods48

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!:drama:


----------



## backyard64

ey homie it costs to be the boss remember that


green reaper said:


> You certainly get what you pay for at a "HOT ROD" price. :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper

backyard64 said:


> ey homie it costs to be the boss remember that


Yu got it all wrong homie.... but hey! thats just me. On a good note! keep up the good work ROD'S DESIGNS. :thumbsup:


----------



## rods48

leather interior with lizard and suede accents in 1937 ford.


----------



## A&R

S.S. Rider said:


> View attachment 538474
> View attachment 538475
> View attachment 538476
> View attachment 538477


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kreeperz

nice work.....full custom shop in milwaukee,wi quoted me 1,300 to 1,700 for the whole interior (depending on material) for a 78 sedan deville. is that a good price. heres pics of there work


----------



## backyard64

pm sent


----------



## Joey_The_Don

rods48 said:


> View attachment 569794
> 1948 stock door


Look's Good homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ItsRazor

Wats ur number I need some upholstery done


----------



## backyard64

:thumbsup:


Joey_The_Don said:


> Look's Good homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MagicMike45

That's some kick ass work. keep it up


----------



## glock22

rods designs yall do some bad ass work, whats yall prices?


----------



## MagicMike45

man there expensive but there worth every penny


----------



## backyard64

Thanks brotha oh an on another note we can work with most on pricing so every ones happy but as I said before u get wat u pay for QUOTE=MagicMike45;16336292]That's some kick ass work. keep it up[/QUOT


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63

U have any pictures of regal's with pillow tops u have done in the past homie. And what would it cost me to get the front and back seats,door panels,back small panels and headliner with visors?


----------



## backyard64

i ll have to look threw some photos see wat we got but i do know on the website there s a malibu we did may even be on the first page here


----------



## S.S. Rider

*TTT to my homie Andy and Rods Designs for that Lowrider magazine feature!!!*:boink:


----------



## rods48




----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: nice work guys


----------



## backyard64

thanks brotha


green reaper said:


> :thumbsup: nice work guys


----------



## backyard64

Ttt


----------



## 65chevyman

anything you pm about quarter top on 82 caddy coupe already off no foam or anything want it in peanut butter , or tan kinda color


----------



## backyard64

go ahead an give the shop a call bro


----------



## backyard64

ttt


----------

